# Database Discussions > Microsoft Access >  Pass through Query problem

## gknoll

Greetings All,

I'm having a problem getting the same data result from a pass through query from Access 2007 to an MS SQL database.
Please let me know if this should go into an SQL forum.

When I run the query in management studio, I get the results I expect to get.
But when I run the query from a pass-through in MS Access 2007, the results are not even close to the same.

Here is the query;



```
SELECT  c1.order_no,
	SELECT c2.lot_ser + ', ' AS [text()] 	
	FROM dbo.lot_bin_ship c2 	
	WHERE (c2.tran_no = c1.order_no) 
	FOR XML PATH('')) [SerialNum]
FROM dbo.orders c1
WHERE c1.status = 'P'
GROUP BY c1.order_no
ORDER BY c1.order_no DESC
```

The part in red concatenates the data in the lot.ser field on to one line for the each order number.
The concatenation works fine. I just get a different set of data.

Again, please let me know if this is the right forum to post this question.

Thanks

Greg  :Confused:

----------

